# Questions for an AKC Breeder of Merit?



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i would ask any question you want to - prefaced by an intro of yourself that includes looking for a good breeder and having heard wonderful things about her and her dogs. tell her you hope you are not going to offend her by asking what may seem to be unsophisticated questions. then go for it. health testing, length of guarantee, how the pups are socialized, what vaccination protocol does she follow, what does she feed, what does she expect of you? tell her what you want in a poodle and why. ask about being able to visit puppies; if it's too inconvenient for you, ask if there are recent buyers living closer to you whom you could contact. a good breeder will offer breeder support, so you could be in for a long relationship. it's good to start off with a solid understanding of where each of you is coming from.

full disclosure: i don't even have a poodle yet. i know, though, that this is pretty much the way i would approach a breeder. a good breeder deserves respect, but should also not be surprised or insulted by reasonable questions that demonstrate you intend to be a responsible owner.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Patk never apologize. You're one of PF's oracles and that was great advice as usual. Wowza! I looked at the Dimarnique site, and you're certainly going to get a great dog! Does color matter to you? She expects browns and blacks in the October litter. If you reserve a black male and the litter only has brown males, what then? I would ask about the personalities of the sire and dam, since you want to do therapy work as well as agility. Let us know how it goes. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Patk pretty much put it all in a nutshell!!! I think for you, personality is going to have to trump color though.........my thought is to just not be set on a specific one!!!


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

More specifically on the health testing you might ask if this breeder tests and reports OFA hips, OFA patella, CERF eyes and PRCD eyes.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Keeping my fingers crossed that you have/had a great conversation with Mary Ann at Dimarnique. If you plan on speaking to more than one breeder, I recommend these AKC worksheets to keep track of my conversations. After you talk to enough breeders, you tend to lose some of the details. This document also includes questions to ask breeders.

Best wishes on your search. I just know the perfect poodle pup is out there waiting for you!

http://www.akc.org/classified/pick_a_puppy.pdf


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

*talk with breeder*

Just wanted to tell everyone about my conversation with Mary of DiMarnique Miniatures: She was very friendly and as you know, her poodles are beautiful. There is a 6 month replacement guarantee if puppy dies of a genetic disease. No CHIC number because she is not computer savvy. Tests all the things on her web site because that is what she is worried about. She said to contact her when it is closer to the time I want a puppy. So I guess I will use the time to look at other miniature breeders within driving distance of Syracuse... n-the-phone:


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

I think it would be reasonable to ask for a copy of a written pedigree which shows the "family tree" of the litter including all of the tests with the dates and the results.
You can also look dogs up at CERF (canine eye registration foundation) or OFA (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) which will have a record of test results for animals who have been registered there.
I know some people are still not "computer savvy" but do make sure you get real data in some form.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have to admit i'm surprised by the 6-month guarantee. according to a couple of breeders here at pf, the testing and proof of same for genetically transmitted diseases for which there are tests is the same as a lifetime guarantee. of course there are issues for which there are no tests and that is different. i know of at least two mini breeders (unfortunately not in your area) who say they offer lifetime guarantees on their dogs. 

yes, i would call around to other breeders. this does not preclude going back to dimarnique, but there is no reason not to broaden your search.

hmm. what about light n' lively on staten island? also a breeder of merit- black and white minis. or maybe c-brook in new berlin (i have no idea where that is in new york) specializing in browns... both sound worth a phone call.


----------



## Reb (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you, Patk. I will look into them. Today I sent out emails to Barclay Poodles and Firebrook Poodles asking them if they have a particular time to call. In early September I emailed Barclay but after she asked if I wanted one right away I didn't get another email. Not sure if that is the email provider I used or not; willing to try again. This time I'll just call on Saturday if I don't hear of a better alternative. I will have the time to talk with these four (including the two you mentioned) and then settle on one. Of course, it would be nice to have a breeder closer than 4 hours from Syracuse, but all in all it is not a bad drive.

All this poodle breeder searching is making me just want to say "The heck with it; I want one of those beautiful fur babies now!" They look so fluffy and wonderful. I won't. Must be good. But I do want one now.....


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the last two i mentioned may still have fur babies available from recent litters. c-brook had a litter around july 4, light n' lively had puppies 9/8 and follows the dr. dodds vaccination protocol. you never know. there may be a puppy out there with your name on it. let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My AKC Breeder of Merit offers a 5 year health guarantee. To me that demonstrates someone who is ethical and stands behind her puppies. We have no dog lemon law in Texas, so some sort of health guarantee was important. I know how hard it is to wait, but it is worth it to get the best dog you can. PF is great for Poodle fixes in the meantime


----------

